# What can I do to increase production?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, what's the best things to do to up milk production?
Any tips appreciated  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Feeding alfalfa

Free choice minerals and copper bolusing

Beet pulp, sweet feed and veggies all help

Acv in the water

Massaging the udder 5 min before milking

Singing to them while milking


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't think singing would work ... Unless they like listening to buzzards :lol:
Thanks for the tips 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha! Love the singing one :lol: heres what my goats get (tmr) it has corn silage, haylage, protien, mineral and lots of other good stuff!! And then they get a grain while milking that has peak plus, roasted soy, molasses, beet pulp, sunflower seeds abd alfalfa pellets haha


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I upped the alfalfa pellets at night and just like that the next morning the milk output had increased. I would suggest trying that first. Be careful about what veg you feed the goats and different veg can change the milk flavour.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you feed veggies stick with sweet mellow ones like lettuce, apples, pears, carrots and such. Avoid onions, garlic, most herbs, spinach, and radishes. Beets make the milk kind of pink but also makes it sweeter...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> If you feed veggies stick with sweet mellow ones like lettuce, apples, pears, carrots and such. Avoid onions, garlic, most herbs, spinach, and radishes. Beets make the milk kind of pink but also makes it sweeter...


Oooooohhhh, beets-pink milk sounds fun!!  haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Feeding first, as recommended by others above, not even humans run best without certain supplements to get us going  
--- then it depends. My ND mix is also raising a kid, so when I separate them at night (I milk her once in the morning) I take the time to sit down and rub her udder and clear her milk out. I know she'll be going 12 hours before I milk her, and I want it all "from scratch", made for demand so to speak, and its my way of upping the demand. lol I don't even collect it since the kid has been on her all day there isn't much there usually, a couple ounces maybe. But I leave nothing in her udder if I can manage it. I think it also helps prevent clogged ducts from happening, this being her first year milking and 12 hours can feel like a long time on her little udder. Then I also make certain I milk her out completely in the morning before turning her doling loose with her. (duh)This kind of mini-milking session was recommended to me to do before I even was separating and keeping the milk, to up her supply from starting that the end of her first week fresh, I started milking for keeps another week later. She is 3 weeks fresh now, so I can't speak to long-term difference yet, but she is putting out a decent amount for a FF who is half ND and had one doling. Just my experience, and my not help you any. :think:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I mix my own feed 18% protein textra, alfalfa and boss, top dressed with powdered probiotics, bladderwrack, bee pollen. Free choice goat mineral, and hay. I recently started the top dressing and made a big difference. Also fresh water 3-4 times a day.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Also I went from 16 protein to the 18.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have also put a little salt or mineral in the grain, s it will make them thirsty and that makes them drink more and that will produce more milk.


----------

